# My Snowbear pics from Feb 23rd and 24th storm



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

Thought i would post some pics of my snowbear in action and didn't have a single problem at all.

well worth the money as far as i am concerned.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Great looking machine minne. I have a snowbear that has lasted 4 years with pretty good amount of use. If you plow carefully and take your time, it will last really well. If you store it outside, I suggest overing the electrical connections on the winch with a grocery bag held on with elastic bands, helps prevent corrosion.
What is the cutting edge made of? I have to replace mine but yours looks much larger than mine did even when new. Looks like it would last a bit longer. 

Thanks! 

-Mike


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks. The cutting edge is 3/16" stock that i had cut down at a local steel yard and its about 6" wide which helps when back dragging.

I store it inside which is nice and keep it covered with a breathable old nylon car cover, keeps the dust and crap of the winch strap and winch.

Have had it for about 3 years and like i said earlier can't beat the price and it does everything i need it too.

Suppose to get about 18" to 20" inches before it ends tomorrow night so when i get home its going on and i am going to do some plowing, i just put on some homemade plow wings and want to see how they work.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the info. Do u have pics of the wings? That sounds interesting. My Snowbear is now mounted to a Kubota tractor, on the loader arms. This thing works really well for being light weight. Also, since it is mounted on the loader, rolling the linkage cylenders out will actually apply down pressure for backdragging. I've just got to be careful! 
Thanks again, and lets see some wing pics! 

-Mike


----------



## Jettix2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice looking rig!


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks, hope to get some more pics from the Storm we are getting now and see how the wings do.

Here are a couple others from last weekend.

Hope some of these aren't repost and if they are sorry.


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

*Pics of WIngs and march 1st storm*

Some more pictures of the homemade wings which worked great and some shots of my lots i have.

These types of storms are the greatest except for the non drivers out there.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its a nice rig the only thing i dont understand is its a big enough to get mid wieght plow


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

Eventually when the cash flow is freed up then that will be something to think about but for the moment hasn't cost me a penny more than what i paid for it and has done more than what it was intended for.

A starter for me since i haven't really did any plowing since the late 70's when i worked for the City but still like it and well who knows.


----------



## cjcocn (Feb 17, 2006)

minneplowguy

Thanks for posting up those pics. I took my plow shoes off after freeze up and will "borrow" your idea about a bigger cutting edge when mine needs replacing. I also like the other benefit of getting a better back drag effect with a bigger, heavier cutting edge.

Thanks!


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

So weird to see a full size truck with a yellow blade out front and no plow-mounted lights.

Looks good...just weird. Locally I'd say the plows you see on pickups on the street are 90% Fishers, 9.9% Western and .1% all others combined.


----------



## minneplowguy (Mar 23, 2006)

I would have to agree with you it looks even weird to me not having the light tower but seeing this blade doesn't cover my lites i figure why spend more money i don't need to which can be used later for something else.

Scrapes pretty good with that wider edge and wasn't hard to make.

The Son has a 2004 2500 HD with a Blizzard which he says he likes alot but says he still likes anything that pushes snow.

Thanks for the comments guys i appreciate them.


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice looking setup minne... looks a tad larger than my flexblade. It got a pretty good workout today as the storm hit Maine pretty good. I held its activity to 4 driveways today (3 very rough and unpaved), but while coming back home on our road, had to drop the moldboard for a couple of miles, as it had gotten about 8" deep or so since the town boys had scraped. A new experience, plowing the road (something I definitely would not make a habit of doing).

I also heartily agree with you on the cost effectiveness, but I did have to get the light supports from an Ebay Snowbear dealer, as it blocks the Jeep headlights when raised. Keeping the expense low, a friend donated some older Meyers lights. 

Nice to hear more good reports from other happy Snowbearers.


----------

